# Newb Here



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

Hello all I new guy here does any of you fine folks recognize this logo ? Trying to find some info on this thing.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

TractorRookie said:


> Hello all I new guy here does any of you fine folks recognize this logo ? Trying to find some info on this thing.



Is there any ID plate or other markings on it anywhere?


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Is there any ID plate or other markings on it anywhere?


Not that I have found yet . But after yesterdays deep dive I am pretty sure its an early F395 Yanmar.


----------

